# Take off from a start lag



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple of thoughts......this trans goes into a 'partial neutral' when stopped with your foot on the brake.
The throttle is electronic (no cable)......if you hammer it when in this 'partial neutral' mode, the throttle won't respond until the trans is fully engaged.....this is less than a second but if you are quick enough on the throttle you can feel it happen.
The other thing that is frequently noted is a rather long flat spot on a rolling throttle re application, such as what occurs as you complete a turn.
That one is from a built in turbo boost delay with the intent of minimizing detonation.
That one can be reduced by running mid grade gasoline or better......the feeling will remain but the lag, measured in time, will be much shorter.

Neither of your descriptions indicate a trans problem.

Rob


----------

